

Distributed computing in Lisp. Again - jast
http://13-49.blogspot.com/2009/09/distributed-computing-in-lisp-again.html

======
mahmud
He should have added his library to Cliki:

<http://www.cliki.net/Distributed>

------
ax0n
Cool to see another lisp with remote stuff. I've been doing distributed
computing with newLISP for 4 years now. [http://www.h-i-r.net/2009/07/network-
programming-and-distrib...](http://www.h-i-r.net/2009/07/network-programming-
and-distributed.html)

